# Randy Foye for Brandon Roy



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What did you T-Wolves fans think of the Foye for Roy trade on draft day of 2006, and how do you feel about it now?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm still fine with it personally... obviously the vast majority of people will see it as one sided because Roy is performing right now, but Foye was unlucky to get an injury when he did... by the end of this season and next year people will really start seeing what Foye is capable of.

Wolves miss him badly right now as he is the go to man in the 4th quarter


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

It was a huge mistake. But you just came here to rub it in. So please go away.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mateo said:


> It was a huge mistake. But you just came here to rub it in. So please go away.


:yes:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

i got foye on my fantasy team. they've been saying he'll back in 2-3 weeks since the start of the season :azdaja:. im being patient tho....i think he can be better then roy.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Power_Ballin said:


> i got foye on my fantasy team. they've been saying he'll back in 2-3 weeks since the start of the season :azdaja:. im being patient tho....i think he can be better then roy.


And you base that theory on what? Roy has outplayed Foye since coming into the NBA. I highly doubt you will ever see Foye win back-to-back conference player of the week honors.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Get back to me when Foye is healthy, and the number one option.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> What did you T-Wolves fans think of the Foye for Roy trade on draft day of 2006, and how do you feel about it now?


*no personal attacks*





Whoa, who said that?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

It so easy to kick a player while he's down. 
Let's try this again when he's healthy


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ignore this Yega guy. Check out the crazy stuff he posts in the OT section on the Trail Blazers forum. He's on mine, and many other Trail Blazer fans ignore list.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Captain Chaos said:


> And you base that theory on what? Roy has outplayed Foye since coming into the NBA. *I highly doubt you will ever see Foye win back-to-back conference player of the week honors.*


Well, that is YOUR opinion.....others, like myself, disagree. And Roy didn't really outplay Foye he just got a lot more minutes in his situation. considering that foye's #'s weren't even bad, how does it automatically translate into Roy being the better player? why do u hate/doubt foye so much....?


----------

